# A Face Only a Mother Could Love...



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol thats right!
what is it eel? or lungfish?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

13" Black Ghost Knife


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like a potatoe


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> looks like a potatoe


 hahaha it does









looks nice... i guess


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ahh cute focker


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> looks like a potatoe


 Is that you Dan Quail??


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

out of all of my fish my ghost knife is hands down my favorite


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

cool pic


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

channafreak said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a potatoe
> ...


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

AHHH i dont even no if a mother could love that one lol


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

he looks great


----------

